# life in a small canadian town



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

well I figured I should start a journal it'll probably mostly be lessons, interesting things that happen to me (which in this town isn't too often) and random stuff. so here it goes...
like I do four days a week I worked to day (I work in a deli at a grocery store) it was slow which was good because we were short staffed. It was one of "those" days where my brain just wouldn't work right someone asked for a sausage roll so I punched in the code (we use codes to print barcode tags for our products) I thought it kept coming up "turkey sausage roll" so I punched it in again...and again....and again until coworker came along and told me I had the right code and the word I thought was "turkey" was "thrifty" (the name of the store). I was pickig up somethings for my mom after work and the total was 16$ I handed the cashier 40$ she asked if I was sure I wanted to use 40$ for 16$ and I said "yeah it's allI have" before firguring out I could have given her 20$. and then there were the people in the line ahead of me...for the past hour at 15 minute or so intervals there had been announcements that the interac machines were not working (note these people had way too much stuff to have missed the announcements and even mentioned they'd heard them) they tried every card they had debit, mastercard and visa before giving up and using cash....REALLY? you HEARD the announcement that listed all three of the cards you just tried as not working and you STILL decide to try ALL of them?:?:-x eternally optimistic I guess....really though some people are just....ridiculous. Now MOST customers are great however like any job there are the few that just don't get it when I first started this woman got two kinds of col cuts from the deli and asked me to put them both in one bag I explained I couldn't because they were differant prices and the barcodes would'nt scan right her response _yeah but I only need one bag_ (sorry my keyboards being weird and the quote marks arenèt working the keep coming up as È same with the question mark) I explained again why that was not possible and she said again that she only needed one bag so I asked a coworker who told me no I was not allowed to put two things in the same bag so I repeated myself to the woman who told me again that she only needed one bag the conversati0on went on like that for a good five minutes before she sighed and said _oh just give me two bags_:???::neutral:......Aside from THOSE customers I actually enjoy my job I get to interact with people and kids come in all the times and do adorable things like trying to read their book smack in the middle of the walkway:lol:


----------

